# Unplanned Quad Boys



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nanette just kidded. Gotta get them to stall.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope they are doing well for you.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

How's it going? Pictures?


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

hope for the best! can't wait to meet Nannette and her boys


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pics later one is still not warm enough he's gonna get a nice hot bath wrapped in garbage bag.
He was warm enough earlier, they all got colostrum but half of them aren't standing yet so they got it dribbled into them with a syringe.
One is jet black with white legs & he's the bruiser.
Naturally she has them on a planned feed run day but Bob will be home early to pick up hay.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow, quads! I can't even imagine that. LOL. Congratulations...?  I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Got him nice & warm, brought him to the teat & he chowed down.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Introducing*


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Unplanned and she gives you quad bucklings?!?!? Uncooperative to say the least!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I never count on does from her. At the very least these guys are not registerable.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow what a load of cuteness  I love the black one 

Isn't it the males who decide sexes of offspring?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I dunno, ask Nanette. All I do know is some of my does have a better doe ratio.
On her first time it was 1B & 2D from Rimfire. Last year 3D.
Shotgun usually throws Ds, her first B was last year along with 2 D.
I think the last D Livewire had was Lady Derringer & she is one for Bs too.
Ok my brain is dead.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are soooo CUTE! I just love those frosted ears.  The black boy is really awesome too! 

Quad bucks..... ouch. LOL


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Cute, I hope you trapped that buck fairy there. lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Very cute little guys.:thumbup:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> Cute, I hope you trapped that buck fairy there. lol


 Hehe. We don't mind the buck fairy. Our primary purpose is meat production.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Nancy , im glad the little guy is doing well and all warmed up  
They are so precious in their little huddle 

Love the black boy 

Good girl Nanette , you did good :hugs:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

